

Show HN: Hello Python, my book about learning python, has just been released - anthonyb
http://www.manning.com/briggs/

======
dhadson
I found this book to be great in assisting me to learn Python and have fun in
the process. The examples given in the book are interesting and useful,
providing me with a good foundation to continue my improvement with excellent
suggestions for the future.

I have suggested this book to everyone I know interested in programming,

------
tleeuwenburg
Anthony is a great teacher. I would recommend his book!

------
fon
A great book to get into Python.

------
PythonDeveloper
Looks awesome!! I've already recommended it to three friends who are learning
Python.

